# Liiving in Barcelona while studying at the University of Barcelona



## kauki2003 (May 24, 2014)

Hi all,
My name is Tom Kauki and i am a Kenyan and a Pharmacist by profession.
I am new here.
I have been granted a scholarship to study a Masters degree at the University of Barcelona.
As part of the scholarship, i will be granted a monthly stipend of 1,250 Euros to cater for accommodation and other living expenses.
The questions i am posing are as follows:
1. Is the amount of 1,250 Euros per month suitable for good standard of living in Barcelona. 
2. Which are the suitable places near the University of Barcelona where i could find suitable accommodation?
3. I would also wish to get a weekend job to supplement income. Which are the areas where students find jobs with flexible working hours considering the studies responsibilities.

Any other information regarding living and studying in the University of Barcelona is highly welcome.
Thanks.
Tom Kauki.


----------



## elisa31bcn (Jan 23, 2013)

Your monthly stipend is probably sufficient if you are frugal. You would have to rent a room in a shared flat, and budget for food, etc. accordingly.
The University is centrally located, so there are many areas within walking distance to look for flats. 
As for places to work, there is not one neighborhood in particular to look. Jobs are scarce, especially for the young, and I would imagine you have to be willing be flexible as to kind of work you are willing to accept.
All that being said, it sounds like a great opportunity for you....


----------



## kauki2003 (May 24, 2014)

Thanks for that reply elisa31bcn. I especially like the fact that the University of Barcelona is centrally located as you have stated and i am hoping that i can also get a flat within walking distance to the University. You have stated that jobs for young people are not readily available, by young you mean which age group? I am 36 years old.


----------



## elisa31bcn (Jan 23, 2013)

Maybe young is the wrong word. Jobs are scarce, in general, for everyone. And people who have no track record, or experience are challenged even more.
Even so, decide what your skills are, and what field you are looking at, and go for it. 
Be aware of the fact that you are competing against the people who live here, and others from the EU.
Also, what about language skills? If your Spanish is not up to par, then that's another hurdle. There are very few jobs for only English speakers.


----------



## kauki2003 (May 24, 2014)

Thanks for that. I now understand why the Masters programme has an intensive Spanish language training lessons in the first weeks of the programme. I guess now I should start familiarizing myself with some online and electronic Spanish language training tools. Tom Kauki.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Sounds like a great opportunity but as a non EU citizen, are you sure you are allowed to take paid employment?


----------



## elisa31bcn (Jan 23, 2013)

I imagine that the OP will be here on a student visa, which, I believe allows for part time employment.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

elisa31bcn said:


> I imagine that the OP will be here on a student visa, which, I believe allows for part time employment.


Possibly, but best to check now....


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

brocher said:


> Possibly, but best to check now....


Student visas allow something like 20 hours work a week


----------



## kauki2003 (May 24, 2014)

20 hours per week looks fine considering the studies.Language remains the main issue.


----------

